# Wearing water like diamonds



## Peeb (Oct 7, 2017)

Wearing water like diamonds by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 7, 2017)

very cool!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 7, 2017)

Cool shot!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 7, 2017)

Link was busted for a few minutes- should be displaying again!


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 7, 2017)

That is awful nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 7, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> very cool!


Thanks!  I'm really digging my macro lens I picked up.  Having fun.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Cool shot!


Thanks, Smoke- appreciate you looking.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 8, 2017)

Super nice


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2017)

Great title and even better shot!


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 12, 2017)

Not a fan of the hash lighting. It doesn't mix well with a delicate flower.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Not a fan of the hash lighting. It doesn't mix well with a delicate flower.


Thanks for looking and sharing your critique.  Could the processing (which focused on getting 'pop' out of the water') be bothering you as well?  Same image but softened:





I do agree with you that the lighting is not soft, so could be simply irreparable in that respect if soft lighting is the goal. 

Personally, when it comes to flowers, I enjoy a wide variety of takes  (lighting processing, POV, etc.) but your observation is dead-on, and appreciated.  Thanks again for looking and giving me your impressions.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2017)

Great shot.
I prefer the original but I'm a sharper is better freak.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 13, 2017)

I agree ^^^. Personally I don't find the light to harsh in the original. The only thing I might suggest for next time is to work on the exposure to capture the detail in the water drops (like those in right lower petal) without blowing the highlights. I've done this before using reflectors to give nice even lighting. The other point would to adjust for greater DOF, or resort to focus stacking.


----------



## limr (Oct 13, 2017)

Thirded. I like the first image better (not just 'better' - I like it a lot, actually) and don't find the lighting too harsh. I don't like the loss of contrast in the second version. Looks flat. The first version had much more dimension to it.


----------



## Designer (Oct 13, 2017)

I fourthed.

Oh, wait, that didn't come out right.

Never mind.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 13, 2017)

Raindrops on Roses ... are some of my favorite things.


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 13, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Thanks for looking and sharing your critique.  Could the processing (which focused on getting 'pop' out of the water') be bothering you as well?  Same image but softened:
> View attachment 148115



Much worse. You can still tell the shadows are very harsh only now the whole image has been muddled up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for looking and sharing your critique.  Could the processing (which focused on getting 'pop' out of the water') be bothering you as well?  Same image but softened:
> ...


Very fine- got it.  The light and totally the light.  I still like the original image, but I appreciate your taking your time to analyze (twice) and to make a very valid observation.  Thanks!


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> I prefer the original but I'm a sharper is better freak.


What are you- some kind of wildlife photographer or something??


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I agree ^^^. Personally I don't find the light to harsh in the original. The only thing I might suggest for next time is to work on the exposure to capture the detail in the water drops (like those in right lower petal) without blowing the highlights. I've done this before using reflectors to give nice even lighting. The other point would to adjust for greater DOF, or resort to focus stacking.


Totally agree!  Given a do-over I would try to boost DOF just a tad.


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah, original was better. I liked the muted tones. Often roses are portrayed in a very vibrant color so it's nice to see something a little different.


----------



## Peeb (Oct 13, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Yeah, original was better. I liked the muted tones. Often roses are portrayed in a very vibrant color so it's nice to see something a little different.


Thanks for noticing!  Yeah, I back off the red a bit to avoid it looking a bit cartoonish.  Good catch!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll add another vote for the first image.  The reprocessed version is too muddy.


----------



## Iglyde (Oct 25, 2017)

Oooooooooooh, I love that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The wife! (Nov 26, 2017)

Stuning capture.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 27, 2017)

The wife! said:


> Stuning capture.


Thank you!  I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 28, 2017)

Very good!


----------

